# ff newbee just started treatment



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello everyone. i have been looking at this site since we were put on the very long waiting list for icsi treatment.  dh and i have been ttc for over ten years now,we recently got married and are so happy to finally be on the road to our own family  i started the sprays on monday and so far feel ok apart from being really tired and a bit grumpy   anyone with any advice or tips on how to make this journey run smooth would be very welcome  also i would love to be any help at all to you girls if i can  hope to get chatting to you all soon xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi sweetie pie, welocme to ff. Great news that you have got started with your treatment. I hope it goes well for you. Why dont you join the april/may/june cycle buddy thread on here, the girls are lovely. They are all going through tx or waiting to start. Most of us have been through it before too so hopefully can help support you.

Good luck.
Emma xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey there, welcome on board. As missE says, jump on to the buddies thread where we are chatting about our treatment as we work through it. We are very close as i only started with the sprays last wed. Im not sure if im more grumpy than i normally am for this stage in the month but def felt the tiredness last night!

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweetie pie

Welcome to the site hun, hope the sprays are goin ok for you. As MissE and katie have said jump on to the other thread. Dont be afraid to have a good moan

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

Hey Sweetie Pie

Welcome! Hope the sprays are being kind to you. I am in the middle of my first cycle so it is very new to me also. I found drinking lots of water helped with the headaches during downreg as well as plenty of sleep and being kind to yourself. It would be great to see you on the other thread as the girls have already said. I have found it invaluable! And as Jilly said... Dont be afraid to have a good moan! I have been doing lots of moaning and panicking on here in the past few weeks and the girls have been amazing!

XX


----------



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello girls... thank you all so much for ur replys and kind comments . so far the sprays are fine but really tired and a few cramps found my tummy which i hope is normal.  I will look forward to chating with you all on the theard that u all recommended shortly. good luck all hopefully   will be answered xxx


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

Sweetie the tiredness and cramping is totally normal. look forward to seeing u on other thread x


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

sweetiepie good luck witrh your TX - the thread has been changed to June/July/Aug cycle buddies 

hope to hear from you soon 

xxxx


----------

